# shark fishing???



## auburndeerhunter (Jun 9, 2008)

i have seen a lot of people on here asking about it--- me being one of them   is it legal to fish for shark off the beach in destin/ft walton beach and if so what type of set up do i need to use  line size,rig set up and rod size  
i dont want ot catch anything real big because it might freak me out to were i dont want ot get back in the water!!
lol but i want ot catch something i can eat and have a good fight with



and i know i have asked alot of questions on here but its been so long since i have been to the beach its not funny


----------



## BuckinFish (Jun 10, 2008)

(bump) id like to know too


----------



## grim (Jun 10, 2008)

I would not shark fish on any beach with swimmers.  You dont want to be that guy.  Anything happened within 5 miles and you would end up on the evening news.

For that matter, the gulf side beaches in destin/fort walton are no place to be fishing during daylight hours period.  Maybe at night, but not during the day, its just too crowded.  Go down to the jetties, on the bay or down by the coast guard station if you want to shore fish.

There is a fair chance of picking up a shark at any of those places, and maybe a king at the inlet.  Black drum and sheepshead around rocks or bridges and any number of other species.


----------



## holton27596 (Jun 10, 2008)

Blacktips! Not to big, great eating and really put on a show..


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 10, 2008)

Fishing from the beach I would use a large spinning outfit with a long rod.  I'm thinking 50# spider wire, or similar, with a 9' rod.  You will be able to cast a long way and handle a shark to 6-7' with that rig.


----------



## 1nightstalker (Jun 11, 2008)

i what to catch some shark also but do you have to cut and drain there blood as soon as you catch them are there pee-pee will get in there blood and make there meat taste nasty. that is what people tell me and i what to know cause i what to catch one next week.i think you can catch one at myrtle beach off the pier but if you bring it up one the pier the kick you off the pier for a month.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 11, 2008)

1nightstalker said:


> i what to catch some shark also but do you have to cut and drain there blood as soon as you catch them are there pee-pee will get in there blood and make there meat taste nasty. that is what people tell me and i what to know cause i what to catch one next week.i think you can catch one at myrtle beach off the pier but if you bring it up one the pier the kick you off the pier for a month.



Yes, they get uric acid in the meat unless you clean them immediately. I usually rip the guts out while they are still alive and kicking.


----------



## 1nightstalker (Jun 12, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Yes, they get uric acid in the meat unless you clean them immediately. I usually rip the guts out while they are still alive and kicking.



thats all you have to do is clean the inside out,what about the blood draining. when i caught one the first thing is to gut him when i pull him out the water and cut him up for the freezer.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 13, 2008)

holton27596 said:


> Blacktips! Not to big, great eating and really put on a show..


 


We were covered up in Black tips yesterday off Panma City Beach, caught about a dozen.


----------



## Ckersey33 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll be in PC next weekend. How big were the blacktips? What were you using?


----------



## robertyb (Jun 13, 2008)

Ckersey33 said:


> I'll be in PC next weekend. How big were the blacktips? What were you using?



Don't kill them unless you are going to eat them. There is now a size limit on them also, make sure it is legal before you keep one.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 13, 2008)

Ckersey33 said:


> I'll be in PC next weekend. How big were the blacktips? What were you using?


 

We were about 15 miles out when we were covrered up in em, they were eating anything we threw out, cut bait and live bait, cigar minnows, pin fish, squid. After we all caught a few they became a nusiance taking our bait before we could get down to the bottom for snapper/grouper. 3 to 6 fters, gave a great fight. Black Tips are good eating, two per boat. A guy caught a 6 ft hammerhead on the beach last night.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Jun 15, 2008)

Me and a buddy of mine went out of Sunbury Ga, in the Medway saltwater river yesterday. We always catch about 14 or 15 (atlantic sharp nose, Black Tips, hammer head, lemon) and keep our limit for the freezer. 
It is always a ton of fun!! But I aint to sure about doing it from the shore, if you hook a big one you are going to have a heck of a time getting the hook out when you and him are both on the sand. They are strong, quick, and teeth like razor blades. Good Luck, lol!!


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 15, 2008)

Hook and line.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 15, 2008)

Lthomas , bout has it down pat. Me I take braided steel cable and a welded marlin hook and put a whole mullet with his stomac cut off tied to a mangrove tree. Biggest I got last time I tried it was a 9 ft. bull shark , plus 2 smaller 5/6 footers. You ever use spinning tackle, Well, I hope you,ve got more line in the truck, and maybe another reel ,cause that spinner will MELT.


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey.. auburndeerhunter... Your welcome...


----------



## 1nightstalker (Jun 17, 2008)

Southern_Gent said:


> Me and a buddy of mine went out of Sunbury Ga, in the Medway saltwater river yesterday. We always catch about 14 or 15 (atlantic sharp nose, Black Tips, hammer head, lemon) and keep our limit for the freezer.
> It is always a ton of fun!! But I aint to sure about doing it from the shore, if you hook a big one you are going to have a heck of a time getting the hook out when you and him are both on the sand. They are strong, quick, and teeth like razor blades. Good Luck, lol!!



nice shark but i was told if you dont gut them frirst there meat dont taste right but nice catch.


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks lthomas


----------



## Southern_Gent (Jun 24, 2008)

1nightstalker said:


> nice shark but i was told if you dont gut them frirst there meat dont taste right but nice catch.



I always put them on ice untill im done fishing, and then gut them as soon as I get home....and I have never had a problem with the taste. 
Ga law says you cant gut them untill you leave the dock/boat.


----------



## jai bo (Jun 24, 2008)

If you are fishing from shore, using casting rods is a must unless you rent a yak and paddle your baits out.  I would suggest yaking them out instead of casting...If you can yak them, get a bigger offshore rig.  I use Penn 309 which are not to big but I like lighter tackle...  Use a braid line at least 50lb or 80+ lb mono, with a steel leader longer then the shark you plan on catching.   Sharks skin acts like sandpaper on lines and snaps them, also they tail whip your line which will easily snap a line.  I use whole mullet, croaker, white trout, or large pin fish.  I generally will have at least 2 lines out, 1 on the bottom and a floater.  
     I live near Destin and belong to the Pensacola Fishing Forum so try this link :  My screen name is Jason
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic132740-17-1.aspx?Update=1

I included a pic of a beautiful nurse shark caught at Navarre beach (next door to Destin) a couple days ago.  I also included a couple of me and my boy who caught a few under the Garcon Point Bridge off I10...The small 3 1/2 ft'r tried to bite my thumb off (OUCH) but I got revenge and ate him!

As for cleaning the shark, as soon as you get the shark under control and to the shore, gut him.  They pee through their skin and their bladder releases when they die...Florida has a shark limit, I think it is 1 per person or 2 per vessel w/ more then 1 person.  I only keep smaller 1's under 4 ft  and release the bigger 1's.  Good luck and if you come down give me a shout!


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 29, 2008)

Nurse sharks are the volks wagons of the shallows.  I hate them darn things. I must have caught 20 of them last week in the keys. They are one step above catching a sting ray.. How be it; they both stink when your trying to catch oh just about any other kind of shark.


----------

